

101 Startup Failure Post-Mortems - nashequilibrium
http://www.cbinsights.com/blog/startup-failure-post-mortem/

======
jMyles
I'm not sure if I now how to read a startup failure post-mortem. What am I
looking for? Which missteps, if any, are worth extra attention?

